# Chicken Kabobs



## biggronn (Jan 11, 2013)

Anyone ever smoke chicken kabobs? I have a marinade that I got from Allrecipes.com that I have been using on chicken and pork for years. Always grilled it. Wondering how long I might smoke them before drying them out. I'm gonna cube them to about 2in. Pineapple bell pepper and onions. If you want to try it, go to allrecipes.com and type in key west chicken. I usually add some ginger and cayenne.


----------



## biggronn (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow! I can't believe no one has anything for me.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 11, 2013)

for me..  I would brine the chicken first to keep it from drying out...


----------



## rollin smoke (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes...marinade first. Those small chunks will dry out faster than the peppers and onions are done. Maybe smoke until the onions and peppers are done them take off. Or...maybe you can smoke the chicken in larger portions (like the whole breast) and when they're done you can make the kabobs up? I've grilled kabobs...but never have smoked them. Good luck!!!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 11, 2013)

biggronn said:


> Wow! I can't believe no one has anything for me.


Don't feel bad - posts don't always get noticed or there may have been a flurry of posts that pushed it way down on the new post list...

I would keep your vegetables on different sticks so that you can remove them as they get done. Once your chicken gets done you can make up the kabobs with your veggies. I would also marinade for a while to keep them from drying out. A vacuum tumbler would work great if you have one or have access to one. Don't forget the pics when you do it. Good luck


----------



## sqwib (Jan 11, 2013)

I only grill kabobs but would try what rollin said if your set on smokin' em


----------



## biggronn (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks to all. They're so good grilled that I think that's what I'll do. Plenty of other stuff to smoke. :0)


----------



## tommyboymeats (Apr 17, 2013)

biggronn did you end up just grilling? I put some chicken kabobs in marinade last night and going to grill up when get home but was looking around forum to see if anyone has done a smoke.


----------

